# A big Congrats to Jenn Ruzsa and Mike Schoonbrood..



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I understand that they got hitched, jumped the broom, tied the knot yesterday. Congratulations you 2! 

Lets see some pictures! :mrgreen:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> I understand that they got hitched, jumped the broom, tied the knot yesterday. Congratulations you 2!
> 
> Lets see some pictures! :mrgreen:



They sure did.

I didn't know about the broom part. :lol:


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> They sure did.
> 
> I didn't know about the broom part. :lol:


Oh well another one bites the dust!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! \\/\\/\\/\\/


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Congrats!:grin:


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Congrats to you guys...I agree. Pictures!!! You can include the dogs so it remains pertinent. lol.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Cool congrats!!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Mike , what did you do to trick her into it???


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, well, well...THAT explains why mike's been neglecting the forum so badly lately.

CONGRATS YOU TWO! BEST WISHES!!


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!! Hope you have many,many,many years of wedded bliss!=D>=D>=D>


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

All the very best.

To keep your marriage brimming, with love in the wedding cup, whenever you're wrong, admit it; whenever you're right, shut up. ~ Ogden Nash


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Many congratulations and much happinesss!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!! 

How much does your hand weigh now???? LOL!!!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations ! Hope you two are having a great Honeymoon .


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> .... Hope you two are having a great Honeymoon .



I'm guessing they are, from the total lack of response here .... :lol:


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats and enjoy the honeymoon.

My dad said it best just before I was married. I tied the knot 30 years ago and I have been hanging from it ever since........ now it is your turn. LOL

Enjoy, talk to you when you get back.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I hope the both of you will be happy and healthy and have a lot of male children to decoy for you.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations to you both! May you grow VERY old & grey together!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike, just say "Yes dear, your right" and by flowers. It works!


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Congratulations and wishes for a wonderful life together!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I hope the both of you will be happy and healthy and have a lot of male children to decoy for you.


 
:lol::lol: Girl children can grow up to decoy too. :wink:


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

big congrats to you...and ditto to what everyone has said to you here already !!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

How did I miss this thread?? :lol: Thank you guys for all the congrats!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> How did I miss this thread?? :lol: Thank you guys for all the congrats!


You might have been distracted by the honeymoon?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> How did I miss this thread??


Well .... I am guessing _honeymoon!!_ :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> You might have been distracted by the honeymoon?


Dirty old man. 


We were typing together. :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Girl children can grow up to decoy too. 

Not really. Sorry, so sad, but true.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Dirty old man.
> 
> 
> We were typing together. :lol:


It takes a dirty old woman to recognize a dirty old man
OR
maybe it's just, brilliant minds think alike


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

A late congrats to you both.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> It takes a dirty old woman to recognize a dirty old man
> OR
> maybe it's just, brilliant minds think alike


I'll go with (B). :lol:


----------



## Rachel Schumacher (Oct 11, 2006)

I am late also: big congrats from us. 
Next time you'll visit Europe you know where to stop, right Mike


----------

